# Recipies for IBS!



## MuffinVan (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello!!Found some good links to IBS recipes and thought I'd pass them along...http://www.food.com/cookbook/ibs-safe-recipes-84497http://ibdcrohns.about.com/od/recipesmforibs/Irritable_Bowel_Syndrome_Recipes.htm (actually for Crohns, but might have some good ones)http://ibs.about.com/od/recipes/Recipes_for_IBS.htm Small steps. Don't fear the food


----------

